# Smart cat!



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok not 'my' cat but the two cats at work... they are horrible about their kibble, get fed twice a day - Stewie is a walking blimp, and Matt is a bit on the thin side. Of course when they get fed mr. blimp inhales most of it then I get to listen to them both complain about being 'starved' everytime I walk near the kibble bin. That, and when people come to check their dogs in or out, one or both are constantly on the desk sticking their bums in the people's face, knocking things off the desk... 

So, I started feeding them in one of the upper kennels. Usually Matt first so he can get as much as he wants, then Stewie. Of course Stewie hates this idea and paces back and forth, but that one kennel he can't get into:

Today though, he figured it out, he climbs up top and goes into the kennel next door and then screams at me from inside for 'his' dinner....:bowl:

Yeah long day at work...

Lana


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL cats are awesome.


----------



## cavscout1991 (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL! I LOVE cats! Our 4 take over our bed at night!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Two of my nieces are cat people--the other two own goldens; it's so funny that the subject of cats came up on a thread--I just stumbled across this video on YouTube, hopefully the link will come out--it shows that one cat can govern nearly a dozen golden pups! So I guess cats are pretty smart!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA2zf1OamC4&feature=related


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, that's too funny!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Fun! I thought for a long time that my calico kitty couldn't meow, she never did. But we had a siamese mix that was very vocal and told us constantly he was hungry - have you ever heard a siamese squall? Nails on the chalkboard. 

Well my oldest son moved out and took the siamese with him, it's his cat. Blessed peace, no more squalling - until calico kitty realized no-one was yelling to be fed. She had been letting the other cat make all the noise for her and got fed at the same time, so now she's meowing all day long for food. Much more pleasant meow, but still getting yelled at all day. lol


----------

